# Televisor JVC LT24DR530



## ozauru (Oct 24, 2012)

Holaa!

Me trajeron un *TV LED JVC MODELO: LT24DR530* que lamentablemente tiene el problema que no enciende, ni el led de stand by.
Después de una tormenta quedo sin poder encender..

No tengo tensión de stand by. Si tengo 300V en el filtro principal, revisé R, filtros y diodos, reemplacé un Diodo Schottky  MBR20100 el cual estaba abierto y me vendieron un SBL30400.

Adjunto 2 imagenes.


----------



## julian403 (Mar 11, 2015)

Buenas, tengo un televisor Led JVC LT24DR530, el problema es que luego de un cierto tiempo de encendido el televisor de apaga. 

He habierto el televisor y visto los componentes en general y a simple vista todos están bien (capacitores). Antes de ponerme a medir componente por componente. ¿A alguien se ha encontrado con este problema? 

Como el televisor se apaga solo luego de un tiempo, supongo que la variable implicada es la temperatura. En la fuente de alimentación, solamente tienen disipadores los MBR2015C, MBR20100c y K3673. 

por ejemplo el mbr201500 del ánodo2 al cátodo no hay conductividad pero si del cátodo al ánodo2. Del ánodo1 al cátodo no hay conductividad y tampoco del cátodo al ánodo1.

en el mbr20100 no hay conductividad del ánodo1 al cátodo ni del ánodo2 al cátodo. En cada uno hay una resistencia de 5.45 Kohm 

Cualquier cosa adjunto fotos.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2015)

Podria tratarse de un problema térmico hacelo funcionar habierto y fijate como se comporta


----------



## julian403 (Mar 11, 2015)

Al prenderse, a los 10 segundos (como máximo) se apaga y muchas veces hace un pitido en el parlante, como un impulso. 

Ahora le saqué la carcasa y no se apago. ¿como es posible? que halla tanta diferencia de temperatura? 

Pero cuando le pongo señal se apaga pero dura un poco más


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2015)

Es la velocidad conla que puede evacuar el calor la diferencia,
Al poner señal aumenta el consumo, si te consiguieras un localizador de Fallas que se vende en todas las casas de elecectrónica vas enfriando por secciones y vas a ver como dura un pocos más y asi localizas la zona de la fallla o que esta trabajando mal


----------



## julian403 (Mar 11, 2015)

ahi le puse un ventilador que da derecho al televisor y quedó andando. ahi subo las fotos. solo hay 3 componentes que tienen disipador. 2 de ellos son lo que dije en el primer comentario y el otro es un integrado que va en la placa de video (entradas, salida a la pantalla), y es ese disipador (el que está en la placa que se encarga de la entrada y salida de video) el que está caliente, los otros no. lo probé con el dedo. 

El tele ya lleva 20 min prendidos con un ventilador dandole. Pero ¿tengo que cambiarle el disipador? si entra justo. ¿Como hago?

Le pondré un disipador más grande, si puedo y encuentro. ¿Sino alguna otra idea?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2015)

Casi seguro que no es uno que este en disipador, por eso la necesidad del localizador


----------



## julian403 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahi le saqué el disipador y le conseguí uno más grande. Voy a probar con ese, ademas le compré un mini cooler. 

Mi duda era que el disipador iva pegado (la grasa disipadora estaba seca). ¿como pongo el otro? ¿simplemente con grasa disipadora? o ¿le pongo un poco de gotita en el medio y grasa a los costados?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

con grasa disipadora la   gotita no sirve para eso, pero que tal si es un componente que no este en una aleta? hasta un misero capacitor puede tener problemas térmicos, un diodo..... un TR smd o cualquier CI smd


----------



## julian403 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ya compré el detector de falla pero no logro localizarlo puntualmente, sé que está en la placa procesadora de la señal. Pero no sé si es el micro (al cual le compré un disipador más grande y estubo prendido más tiempo el televisor) o si es uno de los capacitores.

Ahora estoy casi seguro que es el micro, es más, sin disipador dura más tiempo encendido el televisor.

Estos capacitores están bien? Porque están marcados


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

lo que tenes que hacer es lo siguiene sobr el o los componentes sospechosos en el momento que falla enfrialos, puede que se vuelva a encender solo o si lo debes reencender lo hara de inmediato y durara.
Esas marcas son echas para que si ocurre alguna contingencia se habra la capsula y deje escapar presión, pues de no ser asi, la fuerza con la que se desprende del sello es importante y peligrosa(obvio cuano fallan)


----------



## julian403 (Mar 13, 2015)

Encontré el problema con el buscador de fallas. Es un integrado cuyo nombre es TPA311302. El problema es que no encuentro el datasheet del mismo, parece chino, lo he buscado en las casas de electrónica de mi ciudad y no lo encuentro. 

¿Alguien lo conoce? ¿no saben si hay uno con las mismas características?


----------



## leonardo66 (Sep 29, 2015)

julian403 dijo:


> Encontré el problema con el buscador de fallas. Es un integrado cuyo nombre es TPA311302. El problema es que no encuentro el datasheet del mismo, parece chino, lo he buscado en las casas de electrónica de mi ciudad y no lo encuentro.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo conoce? ¿no saben si hay uno con las mismas características?



hola., el integrado es tpa3113 D 2 ., en el amplificador de audio, tengo el mismo problema con un sanyo lce 24 xf9t , despues de un tiempo que no siempre es igual se apaga , con un chasquido en los parlantes para quedar en stand by, fuente repasada de punta a punta , no es, voy a probar lo del integrado de audio , comentame si pudiste solucionarlo , saludos


----------



## yamilo12 (Ene 18, 2016)

y..si..no...es...problema..de...hardware y se solo una Actualización de Firmware


----------



## hernandigital18 (Jul 29, 2016)

scheilmes dijo:


> Hola amigo. Yo tengo el mismo problema con uno del mismo modelo.. Pudiste solucionar el problema??? si me podes ayudar te lo agradezco...



hola amigo si te cayo un rayo , fíjate que el optoacoplador no haya saltado un chispaso entre el opto , si es asi se quemo todo fuente y cpu , si no es asi tamien dudo que lo puedas arreglar , solo se repara con rayo solo si se quema el fusible y salta la protección por alta tensión chispero


saludos


----------



## magram (Ago 4, 2016)

Me llego el mencionado tv enciende y después de unos 15 o 20 minutos se apaga se escucha un pequeño silbido cuando esta prendido, revice los filtros y están bien lo que note que los disipadores calientan mucho, si alguien tiene alguna experiencia le agradezco. ...


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 4, 2016)

Ese silbido se debe a que probablemente tienes una frecuencia de oscilación baja. Tendrás que revisar semiconductores, especialmente el IC oscilador y los transistores del primario de la fuente. 

¿Mediste voltajes? De ser así, ¿qué valores tienes?

Sube fotos de la fuente, para no tener que depender tanto de la bola de cristal, jaja.

Suerte.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 4, 2016)

justamente de planetatecnico, y el archivo en cuestion:

Re: JVC LT24DR530 Solicito diagrama fuente
 Mensaje: #130495  piter
 Jue Ene 29, 2015 1:03 am

Hola:

Gracias Augusto. Este circuito es compatible con la placa que mencione, Es de hacer notar que en vez de usar el conector JB13 
de 10 contactos usa en su lugar un conector para cable flex de 6 contactos CN9 L1- L2- Led+ Led+Led3- Led 4-, es muy probable ya venga preparada para adaptar a distintos tipos de pantalla.- 

Tienen conexion al OB3362 Driver de led mediante conexiones de R de 0 ohms: En este caso algunas estan desoldadas y el ob parece haber recalentado.

Tratare de hacer arrancar la fuente. No obstante La solucion seria en este caso cambiar la placa entera, pero dado el costo de la misma y el riesgo que lo demas este funcionando Ok, esta pintando feo.

Gracias y saludos


Piter


----------



## esalariatto (Jul 2, 2019)

Buenas tardes, quería consultarles si alguien tiene circuito de fuente LT 24DR530 . PL102.4289. No la tengo tensión de 5 volt.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2019)

Unifiqué el tema , en el mensaje anterior está el diagrama


----------

